# Ocean connection in Montreal



## Angela Carberry (Aug 11, 2012)

We are 2 active seniors planning a trip mid October from Halifax to NYC. How tight is the connection in Montreal to get our train to NYC? We definetly don't want to stay overnight in Montreal. Also do the seats recline on VIA's train so we can at least get some sleep. On a budget and really don't want to spend money laying down when there are all those shoes awaiting us at Maceys. Should we pack some food or is the food on the train edible? Do we need to prebook our train on Amtrak? Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 11, 2012)

Angela Carberry said:


> We are 2 active seniors planning a trip mid October from Halifax to NYC. How tight is the connection in Montreal to get our train to NYC? We definetly don't want to stay overnight in Montreal. Also do the seats recline on VIA's train so we can at least get some sleep. On a budget and really don't want to spend money laying down when there are all those shoes awaiting us at Maceys. Should we pack some food or is the food on the train edible? Do we need to prebook our train on Amtrak? Thanks in advance for any assistance.


There is only 25 minutes in Montreal between the scheduled arrival of The Ocean (9:05am) and the scheduled departure of Amtrak's Adirondack to New York (9:30am. That is way, way too tight for a planned connection. I'm afraid you are stuck with a one-night stay-over in Montreal. The upside is that there are not many better cities for spending a day and night than Montreal.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2012)

I would not recommend taking the chance on that connection, again it is way too tight. When I rode a year ago on the Ocean, I would have missed a same day connection by more than 1 hour.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2012)

If you absolutely can't spend a night in Montreal, and want to chance the connection, plan to disembark the Ocean one stop short at St. Lambert station. This gives you an extra 30 minutes or so of wiggle room. If the Ocean is late and you know you'll miss the Adirondack, then stay on the train into Montreal where your lodging and transportation options will be easier.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 8, 2012)

I just got off the Ocean and it was on time. If I wanted to, I could have connected to the Adirondack. However, I have reservations in Montreal tonight and New York tomorrow night. The amtrak ticket agent told me that one person from my train made the connection - he was able to change his rez. The agent said most of the time the Montreal connection will not work.


----------

